# drylining and suspendid ceilings



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

hi there we are moving to murcia in november and looking for any suspendid ceiling and partitions jobs that are going anyone no of any or contacts .. many thanks guys


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Lainsy,

Unfortunately, work is thin on the ground on the Costa Blanca, especially in anything to do with the construction and the like. I would strongly suggest your husband works in the UK and commutes to you.

Sorry I couldn't be more positive.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Hi Lainsy,
> 
> Unfortunately, work is thin on the ground on the Costa Blanca, especially in anything to do with the construction and the like. I would strongly suggest your husband works in the UK and commutes to you.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more positive.


hi .. yes thats whats going to happen but we were just trying our luck lol .. how are you ? do u no of any job web sites in spain


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't blame you for trying your luck, just a pity there isn't the work available right now! I'm back in Spain next week and I will hear my friends horror stories.....meanwhile, I may have more work in the Middle East (I don't mind, I love it there too!!) so won't be job hunting in Spain until the economic situation improves.

I do have a friend who is seeking Sales & Marketing staff from November, what it involves, I have no idea, but I'm meeting him next week, I'll make more enquiries.

Oh, and I'm well, ta! Hope you and yours are too!


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Don't blame you for trying your luck, just a pity there isn't the work available right now! I'm back in Spain next week and I will hear my friends horror stories.....meanwhile, I may have more work in the Middle East (I don't mind, I love it there too!!) so won't be job hunting in Spain until the economic situation improves.
> 
> I do have a friend who is seeking Sales & Marketing staff from November, what it involves, I have no idea, but I'm meeting him next week, I'll make more enquiries.
> 
> Oh, and I'm well, ta! Hope you and yours are too!


o good pleased to hear we are well thanks .. sales and marketing oo no thanks hun lol .. your certainly a travler arnt u lol . we been looking for the job sites in spain but cant seem to find any . weve also heard that alot of the english builders prefer english workers . so hopefully when we get there we can have a look but would be nice to see the job oppertunities before ..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

lainsy said:


> o good pleased to hear we are well thanks .. sales and marketing oo no thanks hun lol .. your certainly a travler arnt u lol . we been looking for the job sites in spain but cant seem to find any . weve also heard that alot of the english builders prefer english workers . so hopefully when we get there we can have a look but would be nice to see the job oppertunities before ..


You haven't looked to far then 
I regularly post up about 10 of them on here!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Many jobs are not advertised, they tend to be of word of mouth. I had 3 jobs in Spain, all of them through friends. Off the top of my head, I can't think of any employment websites apart from wemploy but they tend to have more opportunities in the CDS and Gib. You might want to look at Round Town News and the Costa Blanca News, they have a online classified section. 

Yes, travel is my passion.....maybe I'm a gypsy!  lol I intend on travelling extensively throughout the Middle East next year and stopping by a friends resort in Ghana - phew!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I've sent the job sites to you by pm


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> You haven't looked to far then
> I regularly post up about 10 of them on here!


i didnt look here lol


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Many jobs are not advertised, they tend to be of word of mouth. I had 3 jobs in Spain, all of them through friends. Off the top of my head, I can't think of any employment websites apart from wemploy but they tend to have more opportunities in the CDS and Gib. You might want to look at Round Town News and the Costa Blanca News, they have a online classified section.
> 
> Yes, travel is my passion.....maybe I'm a gypsy!  lol I intend on travelling extensively throughout the Middle East next year and stopping by a friends resort in Ghana - phew!!


yes word of mouth seems to be the way really . especially for my hubbys trade .. lifes to short so best go and make the most of it good for u .. we travelled lots when we were kids ive live in australia and holidays all over the place thats how i no theres better out there .. not that i have a bad life just wont more out of it lol greedy me


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nowt wrong with being greedy unless it hurts others. I've lost quite a few friends in the Wars currently going on in the Middle East, it's taught me to pack in as much as you can into life and thats my tribute to my dearly departed friends.


----------



## lainsy (Sep 7, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Nowt wrong with being greedy unless it hurts others. I've lost quite a few friends in the Wars currently going on in the Middle East, it's taught me to pack in as much as you can into life and thats my tribute to my dearly departed friends.


absolutely .. i lost my mum to cancer a year ago so i understand fully .


----------



## dannydogz (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi there my name is Daniel I have been trying to get work abroad for a few years now I am a fully qualified dry line fixer and would love to work overseas possibly middle east on rebuild generation projects. I gather from your post that you currently work in the middle east I just wondered if you have any contacts you could possibly share with me I would be very grateful! Thanks for your time.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dannydogz said:


> Hi there my name is Daniel I have been trying to get work abroad for a few years now I am a fully qualified dry line fixer and would love to work overseas possibly middle east on rebuild generation projects. I gather from your post that you currently work in the middle east I just wondered if you have any contacts you could possibly share with me I would be very grateful! Thanks for your time.



Hi Danny, most of the folk who posted in this thread tend not to come on here very often. If you´re interested in working in the middle east, try posting on this section of the forum Dubai Expat Forum for Expats Living in Dubai - Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad

We´re all divided up, so give it a shot

Jo xxx


----------



## stephen monk (Oct 25, 2009)

lainsy said:


> hi there we are moving to murcia in november and looking for any suspendid ceiling and partitions jobs that are going anyone no of any or contacts .. many thanks guys


Hi there did you find anything im in the same trade as you.I moved to la cala on the costa del sol in feb 09 .Im currently traveling to and from uk finding it hard.lol..


----------

